# D&RGW Water Servicecar 010145



## bernd_NdeM (Jan 14, 2008)

I have started to build the very nice kit from Rio Grande UK, the MOW car 010145. It is a very clean laser cut kit. I have got one of the first and I have to say, I really like it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RGW Water Servicecar 010145*

Lets see some photos, Is it complete with all castings and trucks?


----------



## bernd_NdeM (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: D&RGW Water Servicecar 010145*

Jason, I couldn't post a photo here. But under this link you can see a first view of the assembled body: 
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/One-20point3/photos/view/a01d?b=1 
and here you can get some information about the kit: 
http://riograndemodelsuk.blogspot.com/2007/11/010145-water-service-car.html 
My kit came without trucks and detail parts, but that was a special arrangement. 
I stoped with the car in the moment, because I want to add details of the inside to the model. 
Bernd


----------

